# Idiots on the road (and off)



## GeckoJosh (Apr 22, 2012)

I am ranting as I have a problem with people who speed and break road rules, whether they are in a car or on a bike.
2 days ago while my son was being walked home that 2 trail bike riders almost killed him, the pieces of work did not even slow down, they probably thought it was funny, and no it wasn't on a trail either, it was on a foot path near bushland.
Then that same afternoon I was walking with my son and a bunch of idiots were cheering some bogan on doing donuts out the front of their house, he was so busy looking at his mates fro encouragement that he mounted the kerb and almost collected us.
I am so sick of putting up with this crap, all these young adults think they are so awesome but the reality is the majority of society hates them.

If anyone reads this who think they are cool because they can drift, do burnouts etc or break the speed limit in their fully sick turbo V6 on our roads I want you to know that the only people you impress are the scum of society, congratulations.

I have no issue for people who want to do these activities on a race track, hey I might even join you.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 22, 2012)

Yea... then they wrap the sick wrx around a tree and they call it a tragedy Pfft....
Inexperienced drivers in hot cars is a tragedy waiting to happen 

Road rules? what are they? Oh, thats right, thats what you have to do when a cop is watching.... sorry, I forgot


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 22, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Yea... then they wrap the sick wrx around a tree and they call it a tragedy Pfft....
> Inexperienced drivers in hot cars is a tragedy waiting to happen
> 
> Road rules? what are they? Oh, thats right, thats what you have to do when a cop is watching.... sorry, I forgot



I wish they would confiscate their cars more often, but at least the cops are managing to impound some of them.


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 22, 2012)

Ah the speedway! I shall be on the track soon i hope. Well,in the next 5yrs,hopefully.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 22, 2012)

Racing lawnmowers :shock: way cool :lol:


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 22, 2012)

*i just dont get it how do they afford these cars in the first place? how can they afford the insurance which would be very high? how can they afford to replace all the tyres they burn out? and how they do afford to put fuel in them to waste it?

i do believe there should be an engine size limit on what anyone under 20 can drive, i do understand there are some very sensible young drivers out there who shouldnt be tarred with the same brush however it would hard to police who are good drivers and who arent 

also there should be a limit to the volume and speakers you can have blaring away while driving, im tired of hearing idiots coming from two blocks away, obviously they are NOT concentrating on driving if there is music blasting away in their ears 

the government needs to start getting tougher with the youth i mean they can get their license around 17 yrs of age and go out drinking at 18, time to bring in the drinking age of 21 to try at least let them get a few years experience behind the wheel, yes i also realise kids will drink no matter what the legal age is however anyone caught drink driving regardless of their age should do a stint in the morgue to see the results of what happens when you drive drunk, maybe some of those images might put kids off drinking and driving 

anything is worth a try and they have got to do something about this texting and driving as well but kids will continue to think 'it wont happen to me' and do what they want to do anyway 

another option is dont let anyone under 21 own a car, it and the insurance have to be put in their parents name so that way they make the parents more responsible for the actions of their kids, you cant tell me a lot of these parents dont know what their darlings are getting up to when out and about 

guess there is no real solution to it all 
*


----------



## k-allen (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah it gets annoying when there are so many idiots/bogans on the road doing all of it and trying to impress friends yet there is never a cop nearby. Also depending on what state or territory you live in Australia, there is engine restrictions for P platers (Usually most P platers are under 20s).


----------



## Kam333 (Apr 22, 2012)

I moved to Brissy, queensland from melbourne 12 years ago and the first thing that I noticed was being a pedestrian was an extreme sport up here. I have come close to being collected crossing the road so many times I lost count. Not just the young ****ers in their latest "daddy paid for it" but all ages and what bothered me more was the Mums in their 4X4 doing 80 in a 50 zone after picking the kids up. after 12 years I still think the drivers up here are the worst. Oh and lets not forget to advertise how stupid they are by putting vinyl with slogans like BAD BITCH or CARE FACTOR ZERO. And if thats not bad enough lets get on the mobile only to stop occasionally to abuse other drivers with a bit of official "road rage" - the term that legitimatised it all. My Bujutsu sensei (ex instructor to the brit SAS with experience in tactical driving) stayed up here with me for a couple of weeks and stated that there was no way he would get behind the wheel up here. Now I live up here on the Sunshine coast with alarger group of d&^k heads flying around through these narrow streets were parents let there kids play. . . Suffice to say I have caught up with a couple of these guys and no amount of logic seems to get through only threat of immediate bodily harm. personally being an extreme sports nut I think drifting rocks (I love the Initial D movie) and I think there should be places more widely available. Proper education and alternative options need to be addressed because the problems not going away.


----------



## starr9 (Apr 22, 2012)

A friend of mine was killed some yrs back now, by a young guy drag racing down a side street. I was on the phone to him at the time he got hit and I will never forget it. Then a few nights ago, another friend of mine was killed just crossing the road. She was hit by a car and died not long after. 

I have no problems with ppl drag racing etc in the correct place. Not on roads but proper drag ways. Too many lives are lost on our roads each day.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a need for speed and powerful cars(well had)but I chose to learn how to handle my cars out on mud flats in the bush where the only one I could "hurt" was me.... Yes I used to drag(illegally)but it was on an abandoned road and when it started getting too well known I stopped dragging. I understand what attracts people to hotted up cars etc however I also think there needs to be designated "fun" drag areas perhaps even an amateur night at local dragways(maybe there is?)There were teen boys next door to us and they were great, their friends were not. We lived on a corner and one street was a no through road so all the local kiddies used to ride their scooters and bikes on this road(Breanna included)The Boy's mates came around this corner sideways once and nearly wound up in our patio..... They thought it was hilarious, I went over to them and painted a very vivid picture of what would've happened had any Children been on the road. I also let them know that I would have absolutely no hesitation in reporting them to the Police if they were driving in a negligent/dangerous manner ever again. I didnt have any trouble with them after that thank goodness......


----------



## Banjo (Apr 22, 2012)

I love the power of hi performance vehicles, including bikes, I'm a rev head even at my age, the biggest problem we have is the lack of education when starting out right at the onset of learning to drive and ride.
We should know that L stands for lunatic and P stands for professional and we learn with age the road is not a controlled environment and should be treated as such, unfortunately a lot don't make it that far to learn that lesson.


----------



## Chanzey (Apr 22, 2012)

Doesn't help when you do the speed limit and every so called "experienced" driver is up your ***.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Apr 22, 2012)

Vrooom vrooom


----------



## starr9 (Apr 22, 2012)

My other hate with drivers is when Im out horse ridding, and they think its a great idea to get nice and close (often going off the road) to me while im ridding and then beeping the horn.... And for that matter some motor bike riders out in the bush deciding its a great idea to ride at me! I always move and get out of the way so they can pass there is no need to carry on like some do. Had one guy think it was funny to ride at me and lift his front tyre up and at my horses face. We moved out of the way even more, but when we turned around to ride back to his mates (all where laughing) I decided to make my horse rare up and see how he liked it....... he fell off his bike in shock and all his mates laughed harder. I did get off and help him up as well as make it clear that a) they were on private property and should not be here in the 1st place b) id moved over to allow them to pass c) I/they could of been hurt or killed d) he had no need to get aggressive with me as I had moved out of there way. He did say sorry tho!


----------



## littlemay (Apr 22, 2012)

starr9 said:


> My other hate with drivers is when Im out horse ridding, and they think its a great idea to get nice and close (often going off the road) to me while im ridding and then beeping the horn.... And for that matter some motor bike riders out in the bush deciding its a great idea to ride at me! I always move and get out of the way so they can pass there is no need to carry on like some do. Had one guy think it was funny to ride at me and lift his front tyre up and at my horses face. We moved out of the way even more, but when we turned around to ride back to his mates (all where laughing) I decided to make my horse rare up and see how he liked it....... he fell off his bike in shock and all his mates laughed harder. I did get off and help him up as well as make it clear that a) they were on private property and should not be here in the 1st place b) id moved over to allow them to pass c) I/they could of been hurt or killed d) he had no need to get aggressive with me as I had moved out of there way. He did say sorry tho!



I've come close to having some potentially very serious accidents in situations just like these, a good friend of mine did. Not everyone rides bombproof horses, such degenerates don't seem to realise that actions they think might be funny can (and do) put people in hospital.


----------



## bulionz (Apr 22, 2012)

There should be more race tracks for the hooners , don't you guys think ?? I mean im on my l's and see a lot of this stuff on our roads. I mean more race tracks wouldnt solve the problem but it might reduce the some.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 22, 2012)

bulionz said:


> There should be more race tracks for the hooners , don't you guys think ?? I mean im on my l's and see a lot of this stuff on our roads. I mean more race tracks wouldnt solve the problem but it might reduce the some.


In my honest opinion I believe it should be mandatory to go through a defensive driving course before getting your license. I think the problem in having race tracks for just "hooners" could be to do with liability and insurance etc not sure..... I would agree with you though


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 22, 2012)

bulionz said:


> There should be more race tracks for the hooners , don't you guys think ?? I mean im on my l's and see a lot of this stuff on our roads. I mean more race tracks wouldnt solve the problem but it might reduce the some.


theres one near me and every few months ( i think maybe less) they have drift days where people can bring there cars pay the $$$ and get to drift around the track its a go cart track the rest of the time , but it doesn't really stop anything or reduce it ,if anything it kinda encourages it , idiots will always do this kinda thing out on the road because to them it isn't that big of a deal best thing i can think of to reduce it is make red and green p platers drive either a small 4 cylinder front weel drive or a sluggish 4wd ,nothing special and be hard as hell on them if they are caught doing anything stupid and im not talking about the current 3 months loss of licence for any speeding , go hard make it a year with out a licence 
im on my ps and can honestly say that driving a 4wd has probably stopped me from doing alot of stupid things that i probably would of done if i was in a commodore or something like it


----------



## pretzels (Apr 22, 2012)

its really not fair to be grouping all P platers and under 21's into the same catergory. i am a green P plater and im 21 and iv had more older people be absolute tards on the roads then other people my age. i do the speed limit and follow the road rules as do all my friends my age and younger. 
you cannot stereo type people simply by their age. 
last week i had a guy almost crash into my little micra because he was being an absolute retard and didnt merge out of the way when i was trying to merge on the highway. he wound down his window and abused the **** outta me when clearly he was in the wrong. now this guy would be going onto atleast 50 ( i think) and should have known better. he isnt the only person who would be over 40ish to have abused me for doing the right thing. 

its the few people my age that ruin the reputation for the others. yet there isnt a stereotype for older drivers to be douches when there should be!!!
P platers know the rules probably better then most considering they have just been learning all of them for the previous year or so. and yes sometimes they do show off to their mates and are losers BUT NOT ALL OF THEM ARE!!!!!


----------



## Kam333 (Apr 22, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Doesn't help when you do the speed limit and every so called "experienced" driver is up your ***.





Yep welcome to queensland, I was in shock when I noticed even the police didn't reduce speed to take a corner and I'm from Melbourne where apparently big city drivers are supposed to be bad. Do people (and not all) in qld think there will be nothing around that corner? I like fast and I like to do risky things (Freerunning, mountain climb etc) but not at the risk of others. And no it is def not just the young but all ages nor is it just the Bogans but also middle class angry mothers and Men of any age who obviously think they missed out (or maybe making up for there inadequacies) and then the elderly who should be aware there are others out there that need warning when they want to merge.
This is has got to be one of my pet hates along with parents that smoke in the car with the kids ("ere ave a fag luv")


----------



## pretzels (Apr 22, 2012)

Kam333 said:


> This is has got to be one of my pet hates along with parents that smoke in the car with the kids ("ere ave a fag luv")



same!!!!! so bad. but i hate smokers in general anyway


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 22, 2012)

*a very obvious question is why?

why do you need a hotted up car? what do you need to burn rubber? why do you need to 'drift'? why do you need the music up so loud?

explain it to me and i want a more thought provoking answer then 'cause i like the feeling of power'

and other then making you feel good and makes you look smart, tough, a hero in the eyes of your mates what other benefit do you get from it?

its against the law to do this crap so why do you do it? do you NOT give a minutes thought to other road users that you might kill due to your stupidity? do you really think your the only ones on the road? 

i guess burning rubber and carrying on makes you look like a big hero in your own eyes (i believe in 'some' cases it makes up for things lacking in other departments)

i still say the government need to restrict the 'size' of the cars/bikes under 21 yr olfs can drive and resist the volume of the CD players, they need to ban all this big huge speakers etc 
*


----------



## bulionz (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah , i also dont see the point in buying a brand new ss ute on your p's , like seriously , its an accident waiting to happen . I mean their not buying it because its a ute or it looks cool ?? its got way to much engine for them to handle.
i mean i can go for p's now (i really should go hahaha) but yeah , little hatch back will do me fine , get me from here to there saftly and im happy


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 22, 2012)

bulionz said:


> There should be more race tracks for the hooners , don't you guys think ?? I mean im on my l's and see a lot of this stuff on our roads. I mean more race tracks wouldnt solve the problem but it might reduce the some.



Great idea..... would be perfect..... but where? If someone bought some land for hoons to play on.... the wowsers and tree huggers would winge and whine 

Most cars of the modern era are computer controlled.... not talking about old falcons and Qies.... the wrx, lancer etc.... If someone is inexperienced at driving (at any age) they should have to 'chip it down' to a certain performance (or lack of) level. If someone is caught hooning, one warning... then enforce chipping it down..... massive fine if someone is caught speeding or randomly inspected and the official wire seal at computer site is broken.... look out! If someone speeds or drives dangerously even with chipped down, chip it down further for longer!


----------



## bulionz (Apr 22, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Great idea..... would be perfect..... but where? If someone bought some land for hoons to play on.... the wowsers and tree huggers would winge and whine
> 
> Most cars of the modern era are computer controlled.... not talking about old falcons and Qies.... the wrx, lancer etc.... If someone is inexperienced at driving (at any age) they should have to 'chip it down' to a certain performance (or lack of) level. If someone is caught hooning, one warning... then enforce chipping it down..... massive fine if someone is caught speeding or randomly inspected and the official wire seal at computer site is broken.... look out! If someone speeds or drives dangerously even with chipped down, chip it down further for longer!


Yeah its true , no one is happy , everything done always ****** someone off . but yes you do have a good idea , i mean in japan and stuff the cars are that safisticated that the cars cant go over a certain speed , the computer just doesnt allow it . once the car is taken to a track it turns the limit off. i mean we are way off japans computers and what not but i think we could do with that , or something like that.


----------



## dangles (Apr 22, 2012)

Sometimes under powered cars can get u into more trouble. Hit oil on a rd with the back end coming around with a LSD diff and see how hard it is to regain with no power. 9/10 times you will end up facing the direction u came from and on the other side of the rd/ or into nature strip on your left. Driving courses will make the hoons feel like they are more invincible and be able to control the car no matter what and will push harder. IMO bee a hoon of any sort and cars should be crushed. I know I woulda driven easier if that was the case


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 22, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Great idea..... would be perfect..... but where? If someone bought some land for hoons to play on.... the wowsers and tree huggers would winge and whine !


refer back to my other post , they are around this one is just out of peoples way ,as far as i know all you do is pay the $$$ sign a insurance form thingy saying you wont sue blah blah blah and i think they inspect your car and away you drift 
but imo it just encourages it to be done on the street , i like to drift but i have only ever done it in old paddock bashers on private property well away from anyone else that doesn't want to take part in the activity and it can be pretty fun


----------



## bracey91 (Apr 22, 2012)

For anyone in Sydney, eastern creek skid pan has drift nights roughly once a month, the last one was last night.. I try to go every time.. It's a great night, u meet a lot of nice people with similar interests and see a lot of nice cars!! And best of all you get to hit it sideways in a safe and controlled environment  oh and they also offer many different driver training courses. I think it's a step in the right direction to try help 'hoons' blow off a bit of steam aand learn how to control there own cars in the wet.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 22, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *a very obvious question is why?
> 
> why do you need a hotted up car? what do you need to burn rubber? why do you need to 'drift'? why do you need the music up so loud?
> 
> ...


I love power, speed, the smell of burning rubber the thrill of putting a hotted up powerful car through its paces I understand the thrill that pumps through peoples veins that do it. To me there was nothing more I would rather do than reverse to firsty's, 360's(hand brake) burnouts and dragging. I found first hand that speed can get you out of trouble, it is indecision and lack of experience that can be just as much of a killer as just plain speeding. I agree whole heartedly that hoons and hooning do NOT belong on the road though, there are places and there need to be more of them to accommodate the growing number of people who love fast and powerful cars. I agree also in Hoons having their cars impounded, there are enough accidents as it is without these inconsiderate people adding to them. I gotta add that not every-one who loves fast and powerful cars want to be seen as a hero, I was only ever out in the paddocks on my own and as soon as the abandoned road drag meets got too popular I bowed out.... when I had my V8's out on the public roads I stuck to the speed limits, even when goaded to drag I wouldnt do it(No small Man syndrome here lol)


----------



## Kam333 (Apr 22, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Great idea..... would be perfect..... but where? If someone bought some land for hoons to play on.... the wowsers and tree huggers would winge and whine
> 
> "Tree huggers" really! I thought the world had moved on from labeling people concerned with environmental issues like land clearing as tree huggers (bloody bong smoking hippies). Sensible land allocation would be a kick *** idea, I would love to have somewhere to go and drift without concern of harming people, wild life or damaging our state forrests (where incidently I and my 2 kids nearly got wiped out by 3 cars losing control (attempted) drifting around the back of Beerwah). Yep lets look at the big picture Japan has tackled this situation because the gov approach is different from ours. The tree hugger comment only highlights our inability to truly look at a problem and tackle it without single mindedness (please do not take this as a digg at you CaptianRatbag as it just brought to light a common problem). If the community at large takes on divided stance due to prejudice and personal agenda the aust gov will allways walk all over us to fullfill their personal agendas. Some like cars others like pandas and some like trees and then there are some who like them all. Maybe it's time for us to grow up and treat this fairly for all


----------



## pretzels (Apr 22, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *
> i still say the government need to restrict the 'size' of the cars/bikes under 21 yr olfs can drive and resist the volume of the CD players, they need to ban all this big huge speakers etc
> *



read above they HAVE restricted engine size for us young people. and restricting the VOLUME of stereos! ARE YOU KIDDING? im sorry but i drive with my music BLARING and it does not affect my driving. and how would they monitor it anyway? how will having your music loud affect the other drivers on the road. its just another bull**** way of controlling people and thats not cool at all. 
i am so sick of people giving young people crap about driving when there are just as many older people who are worse on the roads and they dont have a bad rep. 
i am 21 i have never caused anyone injury or damage whilst driving. i drive with my music BLARING and i sing along as animated and as much as i want BECAUSE I CAN. my 18 year old sister drives with her music blasting and has a hopped up ( legal) car. she has NEVER caused anyone injury or damage. my 17 year old best friend has subs in her car and has NEVER caused anyone injury or damage. my 70 year old great uncle has caused multiple accidents and injury. my 31 year old ex boss has caused injury and damage. my 48yr old father has caused major injury and damage. 

from my experience AGE DOES NOT MATTER. you can have 40 years of driving experience under your belt or you can have 2 months. the only thing that matters is how much of a douche you are behind the wheel. 

rant over..thanks for reading.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Apr 22, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *why do you need the music up so loud?
> 
> 
> i still say the government need to restrict the 'size' of the cars/bikes under 21 yr olfs can drive and resist the volume of the CD players, they need to ban all this big huge speakers etc
> *



How does the stereo have ANY impact on the drive? 

I bet you have the radio or a CD on when you drive, correct? The presence of the distraction is the same regardless of the volume. I am a music nut and I love my music and I drive with music quite loud. If I'm next to another driver driving the same car the same way as me with the same music on but at a lower level does that mean they are driving safer than me? 

The only issue I can think of is listening out for beeping. In which case you wouldn't be blaring music while reversing or when someone would be likely to need to warn you that you're going to hit them by beeping. But thats not even a matter of hooning, thats just a matter of common sense. Same as talking to passengers while reversing.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 22, 2012)

thesilverbeast said:


> How does the stereo have ANY impact on the drive?


it affects your ability to hear an ambulance coming or police giving you the proper amount of time to safely get out of their way thats just one also if your car starts to do something funny in the motor normally you'll hear it first before your car breaks down leaving you sitting in the middle of the freeway


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 22, 2012)

Kam333 said:


> CaptainRatbag said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea..... would be perfect..... but where? If someone bought some land for hoons to play on.... the wowsers and tree huggers would winge and whine
> ...


----------



## pretzels (Apr 22, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> it affects your ability to hear an ambulance coming or police giving you the proper amount of time to safely get out of their way thats just one also if your car starts to do something funny in the motor normally you'll hear it first before your car breaks down leaving you sitting in the middle of the freeway


thats why they have flashing lights -_- also for me personally i can feel when my car is doing something it should not. GOOD drivers should know their car and be able to tell if something isnt right. that could just be because my car is so little that literally any rattle or something vibrates the entire stupid car lol


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 22, 2012)

pretzels said:


> thats why they have flashing lights -_- also for me personally i can feel when my car is doing something it should not. GOOD drivers should know their car and be able to tell if something isnt right. that could just be because my car is so little that literally any rattle or something vibrates the entire stupid car lol


yes i know they have flashing lights but you cant honestly tell me that no one has ever not been paying much attention to their rearview mirror and had their music blaring and missed the flashing lights and sirens , also you obviously don't know much about mechanics their are plenty of things that can go wrong with your car that wont give any noticeable rattles or affect the performance of your car until it is a little to late but you may hear something wrong you may not


----------



## pretzels (Apr 22, 2012)

nope dont no jack about mechanics...which is why i stupidly agreed to buy my micra hahaha

i was pretty much made paranoid about checking my mirrors when i was a learner so no iv never missed a set of flashing lights behind me


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 22, 2012)

pretzels said:


> nope dont no jack about mechanics...which is why i stupidly agreed to buy my micra hahaha
> 
> i was pretty much made paranoid about checking my mirrors when i was a learner so no iv never missed a set of flashing lights behind me


im a good mirror checker as well also drive with the music really low so i can hear my car  but you cant honestly tell me that no one else has ever missed them until the last minute it does happen and probably more than you'd think


----------



## pretzels (Apr 22, 2012)

i cant tell you no one has but i know that i havent. i make sure especially when my music is loud to be on the look out. 

come on you cant seriously tell me that you think its fair for loud music to be ban for young drivers??!?! 
and here i was thinking australia was a free country...MY BAD. they take our music what else they gonna take?


----------



## k-allen (Apr 22, 2012)

Another thing I hate is road rage I mean there is difference between being a little frustrated with another driver then there is road rage. Like today my father was driving my car an older lady came up behind I mean so close if my dad hit the brakes our car would have been on top of her car, my dad could see how close she was and let his foot of the accelerator, she got the rage and got in to the next lane over drove pass and yelled dumb f*#k out her window. But the stupid thing is if I was driving with my L plates on she would have understood and backed off but probably not haha I mean older drivers are/can be as bad as young drivers. Also why keep bringing up car restrictions there already is for P plate drivers.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 22, 2012)

pretzels said:


> come on you cant seriously tell me that you think its fair for loud music to be ban for young drivers??!?!


nope i dont think it should be banned  i like my music not to loud though  just pointing out the problems associated with it because you and thesilverbeast seemed to think there was absolutely no problem with it when at times there is


----------



## thesilverbeast (Apr 22, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> it affects your ability to hear an ambulance coming or police giving you the proper amount of time to safely get out of their way thats just one also if your car starts to do something funny in the motor normally you'll hear it first before your car breaks down leaving you sitting in the middle of the freeway



I have had emergency vehicles behind me when i've had others in the car so low stereo and i've moved out of the way due to the flashing of the lights and only heard the sirens when they were actually going past me. But even so, thats another discussion, the stereo was raised that it should be limited for young drivers. My point was that how does this make a younger driver unsafe? 

You raise a point with the mechanical issues but thats not about hooning and its not putting anyone in any specific danger, a component may fail without warning leaving you stranded on a freeway regardless of music... and thats about the other drivers competency leaving the right braking distance behind you if you do have to stop. Not about how the music makes you an unsafe driver to be classed as a hoon.



thomasssss said:


> nope i dont think it should be banned  i like my music not to loud though  just pointing out the problems associated with it because you and thesilverbeast seemed to think there was absolutely no problem with it when at times there is



I still maintain that there's nothing wrong with it. Are you saying the hearing impaired are unsafe drivers? 

They have lights for a reason on emergency service vehicles, and if you're not looking around at all times then the loud music is the least of your worries. 

Mechanical issues are going to happen regardless of music. I know I wouldn't have any idea what a noise is. Most people would hear a noise and check it out when they reach their destination. you would hear it in gaps in music as well.


----------



## pretzels (Apr 22, 2012)

thesilverbeast just out of curiosity how old are you??

to me, at the end of the day, people would rather blame bad driving on someones age and then automatically assume all ppl that age are crap drivers rather then take it by individual person. 
k-allen i doubt that old lady would have understood even if u were on your L's. people really dont seem to understand that a learner driver DOES make mistakes and they DO follow the road rules to a T (most of the time). its the same with anything patience is needed, how else will people learn!!


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 22, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *i just dont get it how do they afford these cars in the first place? how can they afford the insurance which would be very high? how can they afford to replace all the tyres they burn out? and how they do afford to put fuel in them to waste it?
> 
> i do believe there should be an engine size limit on what anyone under 20 can drive, i do understand there are some very sensible young drivers out there who shouldnt be tarred with the same brush however it would hard to police who are good drivers and who arent
> *



Some people work hard and have a disposable income. 

You don't understand mechanics at all, making a statement like "There should be an engine size limit" is ridiculous. There already is a power to weight ratio.


----------



## pretzels (Apr 22, 2012)

there are those strange people out there that buy things for their cars instead of buying reptiles.....lololol


----------



## thesilverbeast (Apr 23, 2012)

pretzels said:


> thesilverbeast just out of curiosity how old are you??



I'm 24 and I drive a "high performance" turbocharged 5 cylinder car that has had modifications to make it perform better. 

Unlike what that stereotype would suggest I am 100% for hooning on legal tracks and would be the first to report illegal hooning if its in my street. 

Driving record: 2 low speeding fines in the 8 years I have been driving (one due to a tree covering a sign and there being a fixed camera so no police discretion to get out of it due to it being unfair and the other being completely my fault). One accident. My fault. No music at the time and I was travelling less than 40km/h. 

I would like to think that my driving record is better than most boys my age. Especially with my type of car. 

And just to Jeannie about the engine size, my car being a 2.5 litre 5 cylinder is much more powerful than the normal 5-6 litre V8's found in commodores and falcons. And there are cars with 2.0 litre 4 cylinder engines that absolutely murder just about every car under $100,000 on a race track. Its all about how much power an engine makes versus the weight of the car. A light car with a powerful small engine will go much faster than a really heavy car with a standard v8. There are already currently restrictions (and pretty harsh restrictions too) on all P platers which is a rule I agree with as the last thing P platers need is to get used to handling of a high performance car while learning to use the road properly (I know they'll think they know how to drive fine, I did too at that age, but when you're older you'll understand you didn't know all that much at all) . Mostly for emergencies when you may need to apply power to get out of a situation. If its too high powered you may stuff it up and make an avoidable crash.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 23, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *a very obvious question is why?
> 
> why do you need a hotted up car? Because a regular car doesn't accelerate, OR (here are the safe things) stop or turn as well as a stock, unmodified POS. Modifications that make the car perform better, also make it safer. Driving a regular car isn't fun. Do you like horses? If so, it would be the equivalent of you riding a rocking horse instead of a thoroughbred.
> 
> ...




Your closed minded views are insane. Everyone has hobbies that they enjoy, I personally couldn't imagine living a mundane life without any form of excitement. The individual is responsible for how they behave on the road, it has nothing to do with what car they drive or how old they are.

I'd also like to point this out, something that you are obviously not aware of, I'll put it in bold so you take note: *Car enthusiasts FROWN UPON people driving dangerously on public roads. Do you know why? It's because our rights are being stripped away due to idiots ruining it for everyone. We don't build cars to terrorise old women, we build them to enjoy them in an environment that they can be enjoyed as safely as possible.*

Taking a car and modifying it so it does everything better is a rewarding experience. It is also an educational one.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 23, 2012)

Thats BS KR, there are plenty of stock cars that are very safe


Unfortunately for the responsible drivers these idiots who are attracted to driving like they are insane are also attracted to modified cars so often they go hand in hand.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 23, 2012)

I hate it during school holidays, or easter or christmas/new year.... at night.... in the rain..... fog......sleet.....

You have trucks up your butt..... battling the gray nomads (caravans, usually over loaded and out of balance (Huh?what does out of balance mean?) and you always manage to come up behind a learner.... in a giant 4x4...... doing 70kmh in a 100 zone :evil:

What is a learner supposed to be learning on the highway... at night.... in the rain/fog etc? on long weekends/holidays? How to get abused? :facepalm:

This is the last P plater we pulled out of the trees across from my place..... over the speed limit & alcohol limit. He told the cops he wasnt the driver... someone else was.... that person (the driver) ran off into the bush. This guy was pinned in the drivers seat, the ses had to cut him out of his belts.... but he wasnt the driver:lol: 




View attachment 248934


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 23, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> it affects your ability to hear an ambulance coming or police giving you the proper amount of time to safely get out of their way thats just one also if your car starts to do something funny in the motor normally you'll hear it first before your car breaks down leaving you sitting in the middle of the freeway



I'm not a hoon, though I'll admit to wearing heavy shoes sometimes! In my opinion, someone who is driving safely over the limit is much less dangerous than someone who is pottering along at 60km/hr in a 100 zone, completely oblivious to their surroundings.
Are you saying that deaf/hearing impaired drivers are as unsafe as hoons, because they can't hear? And besides, in the last 6 or so times that an emergency vehicle has gone past me, only once has everyone gotten out of their way. 5 out of 6 times, "experienced" drivers have sat on their asses, forcing said emergency vehicle either to wait, or have to go around them. That is bloody disgraceful.
Secondly, regardless of how "experienced" a driver anyone is, unless they've only just gotten into an unfamiliar car, a driver should be able to tell when something's not going right with their vehicle. And as others have said, sometimes things fail with no warning. If this should happen, no one should be "sitting in the middle of the freeway", people should be getting ther car the hell off the road because a stationary vehicle on a freeway is incredibly dangerous.

And for the record, the only car I've ever had written off was demolished by a guy with at least 30-odd years of experience, while my car was stationary!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 23, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I hate it during school holidays, or easter or christmas/new year.... at night.... in the rain..... fog......sleet.....
> 
> You have trucks up your butt..... battling the gray nomads (caravans, usually over loaded and out of balance (Huh?what does out of balance mean?) and you always manage to come up behind a learner.... in a giant 4x4...... doing 70kmh in a 100 zone :evil:
> 
> ...



I bet he thought he looked awesome with his mag wheels lmao


----------



## HoffOff (Apr 23, 2012)

hurr all p plate drivers and l plate drivers are trouble on the roads hurr
Have you ever been near a old person driving?, in the car of a old person driving?.
I'd trust being in a p plater's care, more than a old blokes.
And to the people asking what's the point in a hotted up car?, the point in music? etc?, 
What's the point in keeping reptiles?.
Because we like it/them.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 23, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> I'm not a hoon, though I'll admit to wearing heavy shoes sometimes! In my opinion, someone who is driving safely over the limit is much less dangerous than someone who is pottering along at 60km/hr in a 100 zone, completely oblivious to their surroundings.
> Are you saying that deaf/hearing impaired drivers are as unsafe as hoons, because they can't hear?no i was pointing out that at times in a car being able to hear can be important im sure that hearing impaired people have to go through some different training courses  And besides, in the last 6 or so times that an emergency vehicle has gone past me, only once has everyone gotten out of their way. 5 out of 6 times, "experienced" drivers have sat on their asses, forcing said emergency vehicle either to wait, or have to go around them. That is bloody disgraceful.that is disgraceful whats it got to do with anything i said
> Secondly, regardless of how "experienced" a driver anyone is, unless they've only just gotten into an unfamiliar car, a driver should be able to tell when something's not going right with their vehicle. you clearly know very very little about mechanics And as others have said, sometimes things fail with no warning. If this should happen, no one should be "sitting in the middle of the freeway", people should be getting ther car the hell off the road because a stationary vehicle on a freeway is incredibly dangerous.yes it is which is why you should mover to the left hand lane and pull over in if your hear or feel anything funny but you wont always feel it you may hear it
> 
> And for the record, the only car I've ever had written off was demolished by a guy with at least 30-odd years of experience, while my car was stationary!


im in the red


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 23, 2012)

snakeman112 said:


> hurr all p plate drivers and l plate drivers are trouble on the roads hurr
> Have you ever been near a old person driving?, in the car of a old person driving?.
> I'd trust being in a p plater's care, more than a old blokes.
> And to the people asking what's the point in a hotted up car?, the point in music? etc?,
> ...



Nothing wrong with doing what you like, until you endanger my family, then you can go to hell!
Doesn't matter what license you have or what age you are as far as I and anyone else with half an intellect is concerned you are scum.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 23, 2012)

Hearing impaired people don't have to have any further training than anyone else. They have a different practical test, because obviously they can't hear verbal instructions. 
My point about people not moving out of the way was not specifically directed at anything you said, it was more to point out that "hoons" aren't the only d***heads on the road.
You are right, I do know stuff all about mechanics. But if I get in my car and drive it, I generally know if something's not right just from the way it drives. I wouldn't be able to say what is wrong, but I would know that it just doesn't feel right.
Realistically, if you hear something start to rattle etc, who is actually going to pull over and call the RACV, or even check it out for themselves if they can? If you hear something odd, you monitor it, if the car then doesn't feel right, you do something about it then.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 23, 2012)

thesilverbeast said:


> I have had emergency vehicles behind me when i've had others in the car so low stereo and i've moved out of the way due to the flashing of the lights and only heard the sirens when they were actually going past me.



There's been plenty of times where I haven't heard sirens of emergency vehicles until they're just about on top of me, and I don't listen to any music in the car because the electrics are buggered. The lights are what I notice first, being a bike rider has taught me to keep a close eye on the mirrors.


----------



## dangles (Apr 23, 2012)

With the current cars being designed to have a sound proof cabin area, the argument of loud music and emergency vehicles becomes null. I don't have an issue with people that listen to music up a bit, but if it's blaring, keep ya windows closed as not everyone wants to listen to the same music you are at that level. Just be considerate to others especially in residential areas at night


----------



## Australis (Apr 23, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Thats BS KR, there are plenty of stock cars that are very safe.



Come on man, im sure VOLVO is ramping up to employ some aussie bogans right now to improve safety :lol:.


----------



## Batanga (Apr 23, 2012)

I bet if you were to look at the combined "P plater caused accidents" and the combined "Experienced driver caused accidents" and make a common ratio it would give a very different perspective to how the media portrays P platers and the statistics they claim.
Here is an example, I was at court one day with a friend and I decided to sit in on the proceedings for that day while my friend was fiddling with paperwork. There was a man of no less than 75 years old who had lost control of his car, mounted a curb and ploughed through the front of someone's house. Even though he couldn't give a valid explanation on how he lost control he was allowed to keep his license, no loss of demerit points and was only ordered to pay $70 for court costs. His lawyer told the judge that his client was a pillar of the community and had been driving for over 50 years . I can only imagine how that would have gone had it been a P plater.

I drive about 500 km's a week on average and by far the biggest liability I have seen on the roads are the elderly and middle aged drivers. I have had them pull out in front of me while on roundabouts, speed up while I was merging, get right up my *** while on the freeway in the far left lane (I am only allowed to go 90), be completely oblivious when they pull out in front of me dangerously.
I was driving down the F3 yesterday and clocked up 350 km's for that day alone and the things that these moronic "experienced drivers" were doing would make the most experienced stunt drivers pucker their butt cheeks. 

I need to put my dash cam on more, then I could upload the videos of how the oldies drive around my area.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 23, 2012)

I hate to prove you wrong Batanga but...

"[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica]In 2010, 28% of drivers killed were aged between 18 and 25 years, however, this age group represents only around 14% of Victorian licence holders."[/FONT]

Young driver statistics


----------



## Batanga (Apr 23, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> I hate to prove you wrong Batanga but...
> 
> "In 2010, 28% of drivers killed were aged between 18 and 25 years, however, this age group represents only around 14% of Victorian licence holders."
> 
> Young driver statistics



How long did it take you to find a statistic that backed up your opinion? That is one "statistic", in one state within one year.....there is no average in that so therefore is flawed. It also doesn't take in to account the amount of usage of the car, what caused the accidents nor does it state who was at fault.
With any statistic they need to be repeated to show a trend.

The link you provided is a driving school, it is not a government or Bureau Of Statistic formulated statistic....do you honestly think a driving school (Who makes the most money off new drivers)is going to put anything else but what is stated? If they were to write anything else they wouldn't have clients and in turn wouldn't make revenue.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 23, 2012)

For starters its not a driving school, and it took me about 4 seconds to find that statistic, why? because countless studies have been done that have proven young drivers are more likely to have an accident than other drivers, I am really surprised you didnt know this, I thought it was common knowledge.
Why do you think its so hard to get a full license now?
They didnt make all these new rules for fun, it was a result of death toll statistics.

Also I do agree old people are a major issue as well


Ok smartey pants, here is a "government" website, results almost identical 4102.0 - Australian Social Trends, 1996


----------



## Batanga (Apr 23, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> For starters its not a driving school, and it took me about 4 seconds to find that statistic, why? because countless studies have been done that have proven young drivers are more likely to have an accident than other drivers, I am really surprised you didnt know this, I thought it was common knowledge.
> Why do you think its so hard to get a full license now?
> They didnt make all these new rules for fun, it was a result of death toll statistics.
> 
> ...




1996? Come on, we are in 2012!
1996 was before the new laws were passed, before limiting on engine power and before the tighter "fine print" of insurance companies.
It's like comparing apples and oranges. And I think you will find that the toll on younger drivers has lowered in that time period.
And unless there is more information that shows who was at fault, the cause for the accidents, time spent driving etc the true nature of the statistics will never be shown.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 23, 2012)

Batanga said:


> 1996? Come on, we are in 2012!
> 1996 was before the new laws were passed, before limiting on engine power and before the tighter "fine print" of insurance companies.
> It's like comparing apples and oranges. And I think you will find that the toll on younger drivers has lowered in that time period.
> And unless there is more information that shows who was at fault, the cause for the accidents, time spent driving etc the true nature of the statistics will never be shown.



Im not going to bother having this out with you, I and everyone else knows young drivers have a higher crash rate, if you don't then I suggest you do some research


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 23, 2012)

Key Statistics ? Young Driver Factbase
Just thought this might be of interest to members


----------



## medz84 (Apr 23, 2012)

cant be bothered reading through 5 pages, but statistics or no statistics, i drive a truck everyday and id have to say that it isnt always the young drivers that are terrible on the road i find its all ages, how many times ive seen a 30-40 year old behind the wheel and thought to myself how can someone drive for 10-15 years+ and still be so terrible on the road 

i went out on a racetrack the other week (public v8 race day) and seen so many underconfident drivers( made me think what would you do if your car slid out in the wet on a normal road???) 

young or old theres always bad drivers, for the people reading different sites on statistics did any read the percentage of p platers on the road??


----------



## pretzels (Apr 23, 2012)

young drivers do have a higher score when it comes to the road toll but what people seem to forget is that they dont have the amount of experience that older drivers do ( even if the older drivers seem to forget that) and when we have retards on the road who are constantly getting up young drivers *** can you really sit here and get up young ppl for being bad drivers?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 23, 2012)

medz84 said:


> cant be bothered reading through 5 pages, but statistics or no statistics, i drive a truck everyday and id have to say that it isnt always the young drivers that are terrible on the road i find its all ages, how many times ive seen a 30-40 year old behind the wheel and thought to myself how can someone drive for 10-15 years+ and still be so terrible on the road
> 
> i went out on a racetrack the other week (public v8 race day) and seen so many underconfident drivers( made me think what would you do if your car slid out in the wet on a normal road???)
> 
> young or old theres always bad drivers, for the people reading different sites on statistics did any read the percentage of p platers on the road??



Yes, it showed both the percentage of 18-25 yo on the road as well as the percentage of the deaths/accidents they are involved in.

I agree, their are plenty of other age groups at fault and personally I dont really care to stereo type anyway, basically if you want to drive like a twat then you don't deserve the privileged of driving on our roads regardless of your demographic.


----------



## pretzels (Apr 23, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Yes, it showed both the percentage of 18-25 yo on the road as well as the percentage of the deaths/accidents they are involved in.
> 
> I agree, their are plenty of other age groups at fault and personally I dont really care to stereo type anyway, basically if you want to drive like a twat then you don't deserve the privileged of driving on our roads regardless of your demographic.




couldnt agree more!


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 23, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Thats BS KR, there are plenty of stock cars that are very safe
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for the responsible drivers these idiots who are attracted to driving like they are insane are also attracted to modified cars so often they go hand in hand.




I never said stock cars weren't safe at all. I said that cars modified CORRECTLY can be safer than their stock counterparts, ie, the same make and model.

Obviously a mid 90's falcon is going to be a lot more dangerous than a new BMW, it doesn't mean that the falcons performance can't be improved with a set of brakes. This makes the car safer.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 23, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> I never said stock cars weren't safe at all. I said that cars modified CORRECTLY can be safer than their stock counterparts, ie, the same make and model.
> 
> Obviously a mid 90's falcon is going to be a lot more dangerous than a new BMW, it doesn't mean that the falcons performance can't be improved with a set of brakes. This makes the car safer.



Safest car is one that drives sensibly


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 23, 2012)

My opinion  is that everyone is capable of having/causing an accident (or be a bad driver) All ages, all types of people..... all with different potential for accidents and different weaknesses for causing/resulting in types of accident.

Oldies often have control (reverse instead of drive, foot on gas instead of brake) or as with all ages, can suffer health issues.
Middle age often have been driving along time and get a bit lazy with road rules and a bit overconfident with thier driving skills.
Young people seem to have more distractions (loud music, hoodies blocking periferal vision, peer pressure, over confidence (think they are indestructible) choose faster, more powerful cars (comes under peer pressure)

I am not bagging any group in particular..... just pointing out that we all are capable of being involved/causing an accident... age bracket only points out what distractions are MORE LIKELY to effect them. People of different age brackets seem to have accidents for different reasons.... thats my point.

Of course, time is so precious now, so everyone is in a hurry.... tempers flare. Drink driving, yacking on phones...distraction of concentration effects all age groups, and some people are less distracted than others by different things.

I certainly dont think it is right to bag all young drivers for one thing, all elderly drivers for another.... there are excellent young drivers..... and some not so.... there are excellent older drivers and some not so..... same for middle age drivers.

The problem is, in my opinion, a basic lack of respect from all ages..... towards other motorists, rules and regulations, respecting the weather/road conditions (Pfft..) If everyone showed more respect to all these things, would be heaps safer on the road.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 23, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Safest car is one that drives sensibly



I agree entirely, I was replying to Jeannine when she asked about modifying cars. A car driven sensibly is a completely different subject to a brake upgrade. I'm not an advocate for stupid stuff in populated areas at all.


----------



## Batanga (Apr 25, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Im not going to bother having this out with you, I and everyone else knows young drivers have a higher crash rate, if you don't then I suggest you do some research



Can I just ask, how long have you been driving for? 
I can only base my opinion on what I see.....your opinions seems to be based on what you read/


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 26, 2012)

Batanga said:


> Can I just ask, how long have you been driving for?
> I can only base my opinion on what I see.....your opinions seems to be based on what you read/



If you actually bothered reading you would have noticed this thread started from what I have "seen", not from what I have read.

You already know the answer to your question, my time behind the wheel (or lack of) is irrelevant to the issue at hand.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 26, 2012)

lol in port mac to dunbogan lol full of idiots mostly my age an under with illegal turbo'd cars driftin around lol


----------



## Marzzy (May 4, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> My opinion  is that everyone is capable of having/causing an accident (or be a bad driver) All ages, all types of people..... all with different potential for accidents and different weaknesses for causing/resulting in types of accident.
> 
> Oldies often have control (reverse instead of drive, foot on gas instead of brake) or as with all ages, can suffer health issues.
> Middle age often have been driving along time and get a bit lazy with road rules and a bit overconfident with thier driving skills.
> ...



I like your sum up it's the only one I agree with. A+++ Have a Promotion


----------



## Kareeves (May 5, 2012)

am not all of us bogans do stupid things on the road


----------



## OldSkool (May 5, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> I am ranting as I have a problem with people who speed and break road rules, whether they are in a car or on a bike.
> 2 days ago while my son was being walked home that 2 trail bike riders almost killed him, the pieces of work did not even slow down, they probably thought it was funny, and no it wasn't on a trail either, it was on a foot path near bushland.
> Then that same afternoon I was walking with my son and a bunch of idiots were cheering some bogan on doing donuts out the front of their house, he was so busy looking at his mates fro encouragement that he mounted the kerb and almost collected us.
> I am so sick of putting up with this crap, all these young adults think they are so awesome but the reality is the majority of society hates them.
> ...




sounds like you live in the wrong neighbourhood.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 5, 2012)

OldSkool said:


> sounds like you live in the wrong neighbourhood.



Most of the people in this area are responsible, its just a handful of people that ruin the entire area


----------

